# Off to Nelsonville



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 14, 2005)

Getting packed and ready this morning to meet up with Kloset and Woodman for our trip to Nelsonville.  Wish us luck.  We'll take plenty of pics...especially at the awards part as we'll be taking the pictures instead of getting ours' taken, most likely.  At least the weather is going to be decent.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 14, 2005)

Give em hell guys!  Represent!


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 14, 2005)

Good Luck guys, bring home some hardware.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 14, 2005)

Good luck Bubba and crew!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 14, 2005)

Joker and I were going to road trip over, But I have the crud and I'm down for the count. Good Luck guys!  [-o<


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 14, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Joker and I were going to road trip over, But I have the crud and I'm down for the count. Good Luck guys!  [-o<



That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Joker and I were going to road trip over, But I have the crud and I'm down for the count. Good Luck guys!  [-o<


Damn you Pigs!! We could be there right now, partying down with bbqBob and everyone else!!  Hmmmm..... Now's probably a good time for a *PODCAST!! *


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 14, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":11xj1r2v]Joker and I were going to road trip over, But I have the crud and I'm down for the count. Good Luck guys!  [-o<


Damn you Pigs!! We could be there right now, partying down with bbqBob and everyone else!!  Hmmmm..... Now's probably a good time for a *PODCAST!! *[/quote:11xj1r2v]

Indeed Bill...I have been calling Kloset's cell phone since 8:30pm to do one with them...of course, it is going right in to voice mail...I'm guessing he turned it off!!  He requested that we do one from there...proally shoulda left it on!! #-o  #-o     OH, the humanity of it all!!!


----------

